# FatBeeMan Plans



## The Redneck Hippie (Mar 29, 2014)

I just bought some plans from FatBeeMan, DixieBeeSupply.com:

5-Frame Nuc Plans ~ has info for deep nuc body, medium super, telescoping top, and solid bottom board
8-Frame/10-Frame Complete Hive Plans ~ info for deep nuc body, medium super, telescoping top, and solid bottom board for booth 8 & 10 frame hives
Hive Top Feeder Plans
Hive Top Feeder building tips and video
All for less than twenty bucks ($17.96 to be precise). The transaction went incredibly smoothly, with the links to downloads emailed to me immediately. I could even pay with either credit card or PayPal. 

I bought them mostly as a "donation" to thank him for the videos, but they're well worth the money I think, mostly because they come from his fifty years of experience. They're very simple, containing basic information, nothing fancy - cut lists first, then assembly instructions with pictures with dimensions written right on the wooden parts in the pictures so there's no confusion. He doesn't go into great detail, but I like that - less cluttering up the instructions, and for those who don't know how to do certain things, there's always Google. Despite the bare-bones style, it looks to me like all the important info is in there. If not, I'll be emailing him like he says to do in the "letter" right at the beginning of every plan. I have no doubt he'd respond.

I also really like how he does his corners. Those finger joints always seemed daunting to me. His are really simple, but they look nice and I think will hold for years to come. 

The Hive Top Feeder is so well-thought out and simple. I've read more than a few threads saying how wonderful it is. If you've never seen it, do go look at his YouTube video: 





Yeah, I'm a newbie, but have seen so many free plans that made my head spin they were so complicated, or used techniques I don't know how to do and equipment I don't have. Then there were the ones that people commented on saying they contained errors. 

FatBeeMan's are so simple that I know I can make them _fast_. And I don't have THAT much woodworking experience. 

Thanks, FatBeeMan!


----------

